# Anybody have any Clue if these bikes are worth anything?



## dungo (Nov 20, 2011)

Just wondering how old these bikes are, and if they are valuable at all.
Thanks in advance


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't see any 531 stickers so they're not gold mines.  They're not bad bikes either.  Maybe $100-150 in decent ridable condition in my neighborhood.
That double kickstand on the first one is worth a couple of bucks.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 20, 2011)

looks like early 70s peugots to me. by the time you put tires on them, and tune them up you maybe will get 100 bucks for it. after you put 65 into tires, tubes,  and cables. Unless you can convince some dumb college kid into the fixie delusion. say Fixie 3 times and clap your handes twice, they will get all starry eyed and pay anything. I sold a yellow one exactly like the first on ebay last year for $75


----------



## JOEL (Nov 21, 2011)

Is that a 531 sticker on the seat tube of the white one?


----------



## dungo (Nov 21, 2011)

JOEL said:


> Is that a 531 sticker on the seat tube of the white one?




Nope dont think so. Anyone interested in buying them?


----------



## billnuke1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you stlll have them?


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 31, 2012)

with the leather saddle that was on the white one. Id call it a UO8, no? no pug expert but thats what i seem to remember mine with


----------



## ddcover (Sep 22, 2012)

Let me write that ..."say Fixie 3 times ..." haaaha


----------

